# Buck Shoals camping



## delacroix (Sep 3, 2019)

If you've camped at Buck Shoals WMA for a hunt, I'd like to hear your experiences and opinions.


----------



## hunter44a (Sep 4, 2019)

Me too. My son got picked for the Nov 29-30 hunt. Would like to hear about others hunt experiences


----------



## delacroix (Sep 6, 2019)

Found some pics online that seem to show tent pads. I wonder if there is potable water somewhere...


----------



## bwarnock (Sep 9, 2019)

There is a house right down from the campsites with bathrooms and showers. On the Turkey hunt and learn, we could access the kitchen on the inside as well. The tent pads are located right next to the lake which is loaded with catfish. I will try to upload some pics.


----------



## bwarnock (Sep 9, 2019)

Lake house


----------



## ktc286 (Sep 12, 2019)

Been on several hunts with my son and we camped each time.  Unfortunately it rained EVERY time we hunted both during the deer and turkey hunts   Camping is on raised gravel pads.  There is a lantern hook at each and adjacent picnic tables.  It is primitive but nice.  There is a community firepit as well.  The bath house is nice with showers and bathrooms.  The staff is top notch!


----------



## tlee22 (Sep 13, 2019)

My son and I will be there for the 2nd deer hunt also.  We did the dove hunt there this year and it went ok.  I think the weather hurt us more than anything.  The staff there is really nice.  I hope he gets his first deer there.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 13, 2019)

ktc286 said:


> Been on several hunts with my son and we camped each time.  Unfortunately it rained EVERY time we hunted both during the deer and turkey hunts   Camping is on raised gravel pads.  There is a lantern hook at each and adjacent picnic tables.  It is primitive but nice.  There is a community firepit as well.  The bath house is nice with showers and bathrooms.  The staff is top notch!



would you please go hunting again?  

We need the rain.


----------



## delacroix (Sep 13, 2019)

Hate to say it but it almost always rains when we camp out.


----------



## Mk20rockeye (Sep 27, 2019)

My daughter had the 2nd youth hunt last year. We camped the night before the hunt there. it rained. the first day of the hunt it poured. flooded our tent out. luckily we were only an hour and some change from home. That being said, it is a nice little camping area. The DNR guys put out some fishing poles and bait for the kids to use during the day. no luck this year putting in for the hunt. good luck to your kids that will be there this year.


----------



## delacroix (Nov 9, 2019)

Well, y'all should have dry camping. We rented a cabin for the weekend.


----------



## delacroix (Nov 9, 2019)

Can y'all that have been, comment on the blinds? Dirt floor? Room for a couple of bag chairs and a propane heater? I'm trying to figure out what to provide for them to rest the gun off.


----------



## bowbuck (Nov 11, 2019)

delacroix said:


> Can y'all that have been, comment on the blinds? Dirt floor? Room for a couple of bag chairs and a propane heater? I'm trying to figure out what to provide for them to rest the gun off.[/
> 
> The blinds are redneck hunting company blinds. As in the $2500 ones.  They have plenty of room for a couple chairs.  Most have chairs already in them as well.   Its the nicest piece of state land you will ever hunt.  My oldest got his first shot at a deer there and my middle child killed his first deer a 5 pointer last year.  We didn't get drawn this season but hopefully will in the future.
> 
> Good luck it's a great place for the kids.


----------

